# Interaction Between Robin Williams & Koko (Gorilla)



## win231 (Oct 21, 2022)

https://www.facebook.com/watch?v=7967862569955132


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 29, 2022)

*I always loved Robin Williams mow I love him more!*


----------



## Lilac (Dec 29, 2022)

Koko had more intelligence that so many people. To think that someone was able to teach her sign language & she could interact with people was beyond amazing. No animal is stupid or dumb. The fact she loved kittens didn't hurt either. 

Robin Williams was one of my favorite comedians. His movies were great as was his standup routines. In one of his stand-up shows was a part of how kids pick up words you don't want him to. He imitated his son picking up the f-bomb from the backseat of his car while he was driving. Never thought all those years ago watching that it would come to haunt me one day (different word though).


----------



## Bella (Dec 29, 2022)

That's a great video, @win231. Thanks for sharing it. Robin Williams was an island unto himself. He was unlike anyone else. He and Koko are really enjoying each other.

I've been meaning to post the below, for a while, in "Who Knew? Some Fun Facts," and you jogged my memory. Thanks! 

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/who-knew-some-fun-facts.45871/page-20#post-2352571


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 29, 2022)

*Here is a brief article about Koko expressing sadness at Robins' death

Koko Remembers Robin Williams (a tribute) – The Gorilla Foundation*


----------

